# Little Bighorn Battlefield



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

...well, 1013 miles and we made it to the site of the Little Bighorn Battle (aka "Custer's Last Stand") tonight! Started out late Thursday, spent the night in Pasco, WA and were treated to breakfast by Doxie-Doglover-Too (Tawnya & Rick.....thanks again guys!)! Spent last night in Missoula, and a L-O-N-G drive today to Garryowen, MT. Too late for pix, but will have plenty tomorrow as the reenactment is at 1:00pm (we're off to the actual site, as told by the local native americans), pow-wow at 3:30, rodeo at 4:00, followed by fireworks....who knew? When we planned our trip to Mt. Rushmore, this was a bit of an afterthought to see the national monument, but apparently is much more. We're all excited and will post pictures. We're staying 2 nights at 7th Ranch, here in Garryowen. Very nice place, great folks running it as well. Miss all of you Outbackers for sure, but have already recruited a family from Edmonds, WA









....as a side note to last year's Zion Rally attendees....we hit a high of 81 and are actually cold tonight as it's 54 outside! Though I hear the heat wave is headed our way, so we're expecting 90's then back down to 80's....I like these temps!

Take care everyone!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I can't wait to see pics!! I hope you gave Tawnya a hug for all us!! Glad to here you are having a great time!! 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Those Crismon Kids are going to be in 7th heaven! At La Pine when they were watching war stuff on tv, they were completely focused and nothing short of the 5th wheel falling down around them would have got their attention!

Was great to see you! thanks Gordon for taking the time to show me some satellite info!

Did you stop at the scales?

Hey, you forgot to say you got diesel in Post Falls, Idaho at the flying J for $4.51! Who knew that we'd ever think it was a bargain!









Have a great trip!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

In August 1969, I had finished working a summer in Yellowstone National Park, and had met and fallen in love with a pretty girl from Alabama, Marianne. I decided that this was the girl I wanted to take home to meet my parents in South Dakota. As I had my 1969 hot Camaro there, we I decided that I would drive through the site of the Little Big Horn, since it was only a little way out of the way.

As we drove into the park, out of the corner of my eye, I noticed about 1/2 mile in the distance about 100 or so cavalry soldiers on horseback. We stopped the car to look at it, but were totally perplexed. We thought we were seeing things. So to justify our sanity, we attempted to brush it off as a mirage.

A few minutes later we saw several hundred Indians on horseback charging those soldiers. Again we couldn't believe what we had seen. Marianne though it might be a re-enactment, but I thought that that would be sacrilegious. We agreed that it was probably another mirage, and we would never tell anyone what we saw because folks might think that we were crazy. But just in case, I decided to take some pictures.

We drove another couple of miles, and lo and behold we found ourselves in the middle of the movie set of the now classic movie, "Little Big Man", starring Dustin Hoffman and Faye Dunaway. I was certainly relieved that what I had seen was real, and I shot some more photos before going off to see the rest of the national monument.

Oh, and that pretty girl from Alabama. . .I ended up marrying here three years later, and we're still married today!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hey, you forgot to say you got diesel in Post Falls, Idaho at the flying J for $4.51! Who knew that we'd ever think it was a bargain!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....'cuz it got better







! We paid $4.34 in Butte, Mt!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WHAT?!? No 113* temps? You call that a vacation?

Lightweights...









Sounds like a great trip though, I will look forward to seeing the photos. And breakfast at Doxie's... You can't beat that!

raynardo,
What a great story!








I'm guessing Marianne never got too close to Dustin Hoffman, eh?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> Hey, you forgot to say you got diesel in Post Falls, Idaho at the flying J for $4.51! Who knew that we'd ever think it was a bargain!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....'cuz it got better







! We paid $4.34 in Butte, Mt!








[/quote]

Woo Hoo!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> WHAT?!? No 113* temps? You call that a vacation?
> 
> Lightweights...
> 
> ...


Actually, it was Breakfast with the Doxie's at IHOP in Pasco. Had Gordon driven his LROW (Living Room On Wheels) to my house, it would have take up the whole street!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Actually, it was Breakfast with the Doxie's at IHOP in Pasco.


Hmm... I can almost picture it!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Actually, it was Breakfast with the Doxie's at IHOP in Pasco.


Hmm... I can almost picture it!









[/quote]


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Crismon4 said:


> Spent last night in Missoula, and a L-O-N-G drive today to Garryowen, MT.


If you go back via US-12, across Idaho, there's a neat place to stay in Lowell, at the foot of the descent from Lolo Pass (west, out of Missoula), called Three Rivers Resort. (You parallel the Lochsa River all the way through the Bitteroots, and where it meets the Selway, at the headwaters of the Clearwater, the resort is nestled in the "Y" of the rivers.)

They have a campground with hookups, a quaint restaurant, called Lochsa Louie's, and three rafting companies run raft trips out of the resort. (You can run the Lochsa, the Selway, the Salmon, the Clearwater.) And just down the road, to the west, is Jillinda's Cafe (and gas station). The huckleberry pancakes are to die for!

We've been there a number of times, when my sister lived in Kooskia. They now live in Boise, and boy, do we miss those pancakes when we visit!

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

love the story. Must have been something to see!
I truly enjoyed our visit to Little Bighorn as well. I also went to the Custer House near Mandan, ND. They have restored the Custer's house and the barracks there. You can tour the house, and everyone is wearing period costumes and playing the part. Way cool, historical, and interesting. This is where they left from to go battle the Sioux.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Crismon's, where are you? Update please!


----------

